# Naniwa Stone Series "gouken-kagayaki" (new?)



## HRC_64 (Dec 3, 2017)

Anyone use these? They come with cases like shapton pro. 
Look like maybe only JDM market stone at the moment.


----------



## K813zra (Dec 3, 2017)

HRC_64 said:


> Anyone use these? They come with cases like shapton pro.
> Look like maybe only JDM market stone at the moment.



Apparently this fellow bought some and was disappointed in what he found. (If you are impatient skip to about 2:40.)

[video=youtube;6L65PSncp_A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6L65PSncp_A[/video]


----------



## HRC_64 (Dec 3, 2017)

Naniwa-super-stones in a repackaged box?


----------



## K813zra (Dec 3, 2017)

HRC_64 said:


> Naniwa-super-stones in a repackaged box?



That is what the fellow claims but I have no idea. I know there is a Gouken series with an 800, 1000, 1200, 4000 and 8000. I have used the 4k Hayabusa and 8k Fuji and they are good stones. You can get them from Tools from Japan. At least the 1k, 4k and 8k. I have heard people say that the 800 and 1200 are actually from another series...Idk. But these ones that you posted, I could find very little info on and have never heard of before.


----------



## HRC_64 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hmm...that is weird.
https://youtu.be/6L65PSncp_A?t=197
@ 3:17 he shows the p/n for the kagayaki as 
= SS12000 001A519

a quick check shows something the p/n for the 10mm superstone is unique 
= SP12000 001S307

so something is off ... or maybe they are the same but there is more to it...
who knows

link for reference is here.
https://www.knivesandtools.com/en/pt/-naniwa-specialty-stone-sp-491.htm


----------



## HRC_64 (Dec 3, 2017)

K813zra said:


> That is what the fellow claims but I have no idea.



fair enough, appreciate the post because as there is not alot of info
and it looks like the guy has actually used the stones.


----------



## v647c (Dec 3, 2017)

I have been using the 400 and 2000 gouken kagayaki. There isn't anything outstanding about them. I think the chosera range is better


----------



## K813zra (Dec 4, 2017)

HRC_64 said:


> Hmm...that is weird.
> https://youtu.be/6L65PSncp_A?t=197
> @ 3:17 he shows the p/n for the kagayaki as
> = SS12000 001A519
> ...



Interesting. Like I said, I am not sure. Is the new specialty stone p/n the same as the original super stone or did that change too? Maybe they are replacement stones or maybe they are totally different stones.


----------



## K813zra (Dec 4, 2017)

v647c said:


> I have been using the 400 and 2000 gouken kagayaki. There isn't anything outstanding about them. I think the chosera range is better



Can you compare them to the super stones? If not, are they splash and go? Hard or soft? Where does one buy such a stone?


----------



## v647c (Dec 5, 2017)

K813zra said:


> Can you compare them to the super stones? If not, are they splash and go? Hard or soft? Where does one buy such a stone?



They are splash and go. Haven't used the superstones in a while, I don't really remember them. Compared to Chosera they're softer, faster dishing, but they dish more evenly and are somewhat easier to keep flat. Slightly muddier, cutting speed is quite similar. Much easier to get an even finish with these, but they do hide lots of mistakes for you to discover on later stones


----------



## K813zra (Dec 5, 2017)

v647c said:


> They are splash and go. Haven't used the superstones in a while, I don't really remember them. Compared to Chosera they're softer, faster dishing, but they dish more evenly and are somewhat easier to keep flat. Slightly muddier, cutting speed is quite similar. Much easier to get an even finish with these, but they do hide lots of mistakes for you to discover on later stones



Thank you.


----------



## HRC_64 (Dec 5, 2017)

v647c said:


> They are splash and go. Haven't used the superstones in a while, I don't really remember them. Compared to Chosera they're softer, faster dishing, but they dish more evenly and are somewhat easier to keep flat. Slightly muddier, cutting speed is quite similar. Much easier to get an even finish with these, but they do hide lots of mistakes for you to discover on later stones



do they load up badly? 
thanks for the info


----------

